# early pregnancy flu symptoms



## ktsl123

Has anyone felt like they are about to come down with the flu in the 2ww?

Can they also be preg symptoms?

exhausted, achey, throat a little sore and stuffy...


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I feel these symptoms right now... I was wondering the same!


----------



## ktsl123

Yes since about 4dpo I have been feeling like a cold/flu is coming on I am on 8dpo right now and today I was just so tired at work I could have slept at my desk. I also have an on and off slight sore throat. I also have been brushing my teeth more because my mouth feels dirty like when you get the flu.
Hoping.......I do not feel pregnant though.....I definitley do not want the flu though....I wanna be pregnant!!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

i wanna be preggy too!! I have been exhausted, naps everyday for a week now. 6dpo am just bleh don't feel well at all and my whole body is just achey. Bleh. Hope its not the flu for either of us!!


----------



## Alexis

im with you all!! plus some wonderful heartburn!! :D ahahaha


----------



## mummy-of-two

Hi
I had a bad cold before AF was due with my first daughter & when it happened again before AF with my second daughter I knew i was pregnant!

Its always a symptom for me and for others so i've heard.....

Fingers crossed 4 you all..


----------



## lindak

Went out for halloween on friday night , and all day sat I was so ill. I never usually get this type of hangover. I would usually be tired with head ache although all day sat I was so sick I had hearburn and thought I was actually going to get sick ( it was very like motion sickness) and was full of gas or felt like i was like I needed to burp !! Then yesterday the sickness stayed not as strong but was still there and sort of a groggy feeling in my head like the flue !! I dont a test on sat as my friend had all these symptoms when she was pregnant and I got a :bfn: !! Have given up at this stage !!


----------



## cerilou

Hi

I had a stuffy nose and sore throat from about 2 DPO. It lasted about a week.

Good luck

:hug:


----------



## Alexis

lindak said:


> Went out for halloween on friday night , and all day sat I was so ill. I never usually get this type of hangover. I would usually be tired with head ache although all day sat I was so sick I had hearburn and thought I was actually going to get sick ( it was very like motion sickness) and was full of gas or felt like i was like I needed to burp !! Then yesterday the sickness stayed not as strong but was still there and sort of a groggy feeling in my head like the flue !! I dont a test on sat as my friend had all these symptoms when she was pregnant and I got a :bfn: !! Have given up at this stage !!

seriously. youre JUST like me. i just tested not too long ago and it was :bfn: but im holding on to see if maybe next week i will get a :bfp: :D


----------



## moomoo

Hi girls, When i was preg, i got a really stuffy nose...it was like a really bad cold...but it went away as soon as it came!!


----------



## loochie-lu

cerilou said:


> Hi
> 
> I had a stuffy nose and sore throat from about 2 DPO. It lasted about a week.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> :hug:

Yep, woke up every morning with a stuffy nose since bout 2dpo, n had a runny nose during the day.
i know that a lot of other people have said this 2, dunno wat causes it. i thought it was just a mild cold cos not felt 'unwell'. But have had feint :bfp: the last couple of days. its easier 2 spot symptoms in retrospect.
Good luck, sounds promising!!:hug::happydance:


----------



## ktsl123

I just to update this post and say that it was definitley a cold and I am not pregnant:( ugg

round 4 :( can't believe I just typed round 4.......wah wah wah:( :(


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm i have felt like i had the flu not long after O until even now.. (nose is blocked randomly other times snotty.. im sneezing a couple of times a day.. )

It's like it doesnt progress or goes away..Well we will wait and see not to long till testing now :)


----------



## lindak

I just feel absolutley rotten !! I have a headache and sicky feeling and actually quite weak ! Im not usually liek this. I dont a test on sunday and was :bfn: ........... When I think of it I have actually felt rotten since coming of pill and TTC !!!


----------



## Island Bloom

I have been feeling the same, not much an achey body but an endless fatigue and ths bad cough that has gone to my chest. They say early symptoms can b a change in temp...i'm not sure if this fever is due to the flu or bcoz am preggies. I havnt testd yet, i'l give it a few days b4 i do. Am hoping ths is sincerely a flu and not the other.


----------

